# Questions for everyone!



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

My Samantha is 4 months now..when can she begin training and how do we start!! Please and thank you!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you talking basic Obedience? could have started already, I would begin with engagement/focus, then start adding in OB stuff. Short sessions through the day and keep it fun.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I start training when I get a puppy. Usually around 8 weeks. I do not take a puppy to a group class until they are 4 months old or until all their shots are done. I start with sit, then down...and so on.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you asking specifically about SchH/IPO? 

Find a club and start training with them. They will guide you on the basics.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Now especially in tracking. I don't do much bitework with puppies.


----------



## kelli mims (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes she will be going to basic obedience and we of course have already started that at home, sit stay no..ect but I was wondering specifically about ipo


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get with a club, you don't really want to overdo the obedience(inhibit the pup). Focus first on focus and recalls. Tracking/scent pads early are great, but make sure you are doing it right to set the proper foundation.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As I said, get with a club - the specific obedience exercises at an early age are LESS important than developing engagement, drive building, imprinting with scent pads, etc. 

If you are looking to see what you can do on your own now until you join a club (and you should be in a club NOW), work on focus and engagement. Let her run a bit wild, so you can take that crazyness later on and harness it and focus her energy towards work. Build her confidence, let her know that she is the BEST dog in the WHOLE WIDE WORLD, and she can do no wrong. Socialize her to new places, people, and environments. Build her up so she knows that she can take on the world, and win. 

But mostly, get with a club now. You have lots of time to teach obedience exercises, and better to wait to teach them the right way while developing the right enthusiastic attitude in her, then have to re-teach everything differently at a later date.


----------

